# The Clurichaun 26650 mechanical squonker.



## Petrus (5/5/17)

*The Clurichaun is a mech squonker. What makes is different from the rest? First of all and most certainly it is made by Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes, a South African modder. Why all the fuss, well we asked him and he delivered, the first 26650 mech squonker of it's kind. 

Is it good? Well, I think it is brilliant. Why?

1. Craftsmanship 100% Spot on
2. Safety features, except for a hot spring like in the Reo's, top notch. Back to safety, even devices like the Tmod's, Franky's, CC Mods just to name a few only has the basic safety mechanism, and that is to prevent auto-fire. Bottom line is, the moment you work with a mechanical mod, you MUST know the basics of battery safety and coil building!!!
3. The paint job 100% Spot on
4. Where will I use it? In my office, when watching TV, when I chill at home. Unfortunately it is to "big" to carry in your pocket. Note: I will post some pictures for a size comparison between the Clurichaun, Reo Grand and Reo Mini.
5. Will I buy another one? For sure!

But why did we ask for the 26650 batery?

Easy......so we can squonk at least 10ml of juice without the need to change the battery.
*
@Justin Pattrick , *thanks for a game changer.






*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## spiv (5/5/17)

I absolutely love mine.

The button is so smooth. Feels great in hand and the iJoy 26650 battery lets you build lower than an 18650.
My Goon really shines with big coils on it. No ramp up with oodles of flavour.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Justin Pattrick (6/5/17)

Thanks for the awesome review @Petrus really appreciate it. 
I'm really stoked you guys are enjoying them so much.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (17/4/18)

Hey guys. 

Where can I get a 26650 squonker ??

Kind Regards.


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

Jacques Steenkamp said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Where can I get a 26650 squonker ??
> 
> Kind Regards.


@spiv has one of these bad boys for sale here...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paddy-vap...7-made-ijoy-26650-battery.t47963/#post-650350


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (17/4/18)

It is in JHB, and wow that price man


----------

